# New twist to killing rabbits and squrrals



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

FALCONRY weeeeeeee :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
we can legaly hunt in the middle of citys and towns i hunty them near an old church

:justanangel:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i herd city and country tails were different


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

that would be neat to see so what do you do basically let a falcon go and it goes and gets a squirrel or whatever and brings it back to you?


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow, I guess I had never thought of falcon hunting before. How much does it cost to buy and raise a falcon, though?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Stonegoblet said:


> Wow, I guess I had never thought of falcon hunting before. How much does it cost to buy and raise a falcon, though?


You don't buy them, you catch them. And Falconryman actually uses a hawk, not a falcon. It costs quite a bit from what I hear for all the equipment and whatnot. And then there's the factor of what do you do in the summer when you can't hunt? Big freezer with lots of critters from last season in it.

Also, Mike, when are we gonna go out and hunt with your new bird? I wanna see this thing in action!


----------

